#  Schulmedizin >   nasenscheidewand op >

## nasenbär

ich hatte gestern eine nasenscheidewand op und einige fragen dazu, wie lange läuft das blut noch, wann darf ich haare waschen,muß ich öfters zum hno arzt bis alles wieder ok ist?? würde mich über schnelle antwort freuen.

----------


## Lämmchen

Hallo nasenbär, 
solltest du heute noch immer starke Blutungen haben, solltest du lieber einen Arzt fragen. Haare darf man erst dann wieder waschen, wenn keine Gefahr mehr für Blutungen sind. Soweit alles ok. ist, muß man Anfangs ca. 1-2 mal die Woche zur Kontrolle, dann in wöchentlichen Abständen für ca. 3 Wochen. Wenn Komplikationen auftreten natürlich öfters. 
So wars jedenfalls bei mir, ist aber schon 10 Jahre her, mag sein, dass sich da auch was geändert hat. 
LG Lämmchen

----------

